# Packardpursuit chimes in



## packardpursuit (Dec 5, 2008)

Found this site a couple days ago and posted over in Models. Just now found this forum and thought I'd say Hello.

I'm an older guy, who grew up around older airplanes, with an inordinate passion for a certain WWII type. I work on restorations of pre-WWII types, dabble in aviation history, have rendered and sold a few scale drawings, build a few models (all types but rubber flying scale is my favorite), have owned and operated antique aircraft, currently have stalled Luscombe "projects", and am finishing a museum display. 

packardpursuit - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


BTW- my screen name is taken from a title block of a North American Aviation drawing for an early concept model for windtunnel testing. It just predates the adaptation of the Packard Merlin to the Mustang, but looks nothing like the final products!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Packardpursuit: Most of these guys do not remember the Packard
auto {"Ask the man who owns one"}. I do.... so you and I must be about
the same age. Welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a display piece.  Welcome aboard. Which Luscombe are you working on?


----------



## packardpursuit (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. 

Haven't decided which particular model I will, if ever, do. There is a great deal of parts trading among Luscombe guys, so virtually any model can be made from an existing airfame and paperwork. The two I have are wrecks, one with an identity. If I had my druthers, I'd build up an early 8A with fabric wings, and appropriate tail feathers, etc. It's my understanding that the double strut, while not rated for aerobatics, allows greater G loads.

http://www.popularaviation.com/PhotoGallery/3646.JPG

Above is my old Aeronca KCA, being flown by Todd Monson, my resident Luscombe guy.

charlie


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice! We have an Aeronca Champ at our local airport. I have a friend with an 8A up at Santa Paula. It's a nice bird.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome Packard!

and Charles, my father used to drive us around in a 1938 Packard hearse!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Chris: Didja notice.... Packardpursuit is a Charlie.....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2008)

about time, I think there are sometimes alot of Chris' on here!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Denahue (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome from Colorado. My dad used to talk about Packard's.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard! There are a lot of great guys, and a tin of info on here!


----------

